# Look what followed me home from the Sacramento show



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

That would be....
5 Leucomelas








3 E. anthonyi "Santa Isabel"
(too jumpy to take the lid off the cup for a photo) 








and a sexed pair of Pygmy Leaf Chameleons









Add to that the cup of pinhead crickets, chunk of wood and the two sulcata hatchlings my bf bought. I had a fun & $$$ day


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Awesome new friends you have there.


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice hope you like noisey animals cause leucs have loud call nice frogs though


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Isnt it exiciting when you get new herps?Very nice,and good frog choices.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Obliv79 said:


> nice hope you like noisey animals cause leucs have loud call nice frogs though


I do, in fact that is why I chose them. I had pre-ordered them before I got to the show. Their viv is going on a table just behind my sofa, so they can compete with the TV once they start calling


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Cool, I love my luecs. I had all three tanks going nuts today when I was making FFs. Loud but very cool.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

wow i love pygmy chameleons, but never was able to find a pair  can i ask how much they are worth? just so i can get an idea.,.. thanks


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

salix said:


> I do, in fact that is why I chose them. I had pre-ordered them before I got to the show. Their viv is going on a table just behind my sofa, so they can compete with the TV once they start calling


better get a good suround sound system or the leucs will win lol 
sweet new frogs very cool chams best of luck with them
craig


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Nice !


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

dart_king said:


> wow i love pygmy chameleons, but never was able to find a pair  can i ask how much they are worth? just so i can get an idea.,.. thanks


They were $30 each, with about a dozen to choose from. I first saw them on a PBS special and became fascinated with them. I actually posted on this board to find out if they were available in the hobby and happy to find they were.

I'm not sure exactly how old they are, but I'm assuming quite young. From my reading they are around one inch when they hatch, which is about how big they are. I've also read they are sexually mature at about 2-3 mos of age. I'm getting ready to introduce a few ff's to them tonight.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

somecanadianguy said:


> better get a good suround sound system or the leucs will win lol
> sweet new frogs very cool chams best of luck with them
> craig


And YOU Craig were the one that told me the chams were available to hobbyists.

And as far as the noise competing with my TV, there are actually two tanks behind my sofa. The second one is slated to house the Mint Terribilis I have on order! I might end up doing my TV watching in my bedroom!


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

So, any pics of the tanks these guys are going in?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

salix said:


> They were $30 each, with about a dozen to choose from. I first saw them on a PBS special and became fascinated with them. I actually posted on this board to find out if they were available in the hobby and happy to find they were.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how old they are, but I'm assuming quite young. From my reading they are around one inch when they hatch, which is about how big they are. I've also read they are sexually mature at about 2-3 mos of age. I'm getting ready to introduce a few ff's to them tonight.



about this big

good reading but the guy that wrote its kinda a putz
http://www.adcham.com/html/taxonomy/species/r-brevicaudatus.html
craig


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link from some putz 

I have to say, I've read that info, word for word, before. I think someone has lifted your page, because the link you gave me is not where I read it.

Oh, no I just went and looked again. They did at least post a link to site the source.

And they both ate when I offered some ff's.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

i realy want a pair, can they be fed fruit flys as a staple, just like the darts?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, the similarity in care is what attracted me to them. I've always like chameleons, but from reading the care I knew they would lose their luster for me.

The pygmy leaf chams prefer a viv much like a dart, slight differences in temp and humidity. They eat any smaller insects. From my reading the staple would be ff's and pinhead crickets. You can supplement with most any other live food small enough to offer, wax worms, houseflies, moths, etc.

I was actually pretty excited to see them there.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

The Pygmy Leaf Chameleons are sooo bad !


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i wish i could get away with "look what followed me home"


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, the only ones at home to complain would be my two (plus - hopefully puppies due in Nov) border collies. My bf was along with me, but with a different house and a different wallet, he just kept egging me on......"I think you should buy those too!"

It actually didn't take much egging on though. I was only there a little over 2 hours. I'm afraid of what else I might have gotten. I had in mind I might want to get a mantid, but didn't find one I wanted. I almost bought a pair of domino roaches which I found fascinating. The thing that stopped me is discussing care with the vendor. They are burrowers and you rarely see them.

And I had to tear myself away from all the snakes, I think they're gorgeous.

Now the spiders and scorpions.........I had NO trouble walking away. I enjoyed looking at them, but they were not going to find a place in my house! I'm a bit phobic of them.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I know all to well about chameleons here are some of mine.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I've always liked chameleons and they can be beautiful with their display colors. But I love my little plain Fred & Ethel.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

dude you have parsons!!! i wish i could get my hands on a pair, but the prices on them are a little too high, i had a pair when i was a freshman in college, they are my favorite


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes I have a male Parsons will be looking for a female soon. I also have panthers, carpets, and some other montane species been collecting chameleons for a long time. I just started with frogs and just received 5 climbing mantellas to go with the 2 I already had.


----------



## Fini (Sep 14, 2008)

REALLY nice parsons. It's been years since I've seen one in the flesh. Magnificent monsters.

Nice froggies too. You made a killing (or the vendor did) in Sac. I so wanted to bring home froggies, but my Wife and I decided to get the enclosure setup well before they move in.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Fini said:


> Nice froggies too. You made a killing (or the vendor did) in Sac. I so wanted to bring home froggies, but my Wife and I decided to get the enclosure setup well before they move in.


I shared the wealth around, two dart frog vendors (the chams came from one of them as well), the tortoises from another and supplies here and there  I had a GREAT time!

Yes, some of these were impulse buys (of things I was already interested in), so they have no permanent home yet. But I already owned the empty tanks and am in the process of setting them up now. They'll have a chance to grow in while everyone is in quarantine. I'll be collecting "samples" on Thurs/Fri to be sent off.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

are those pygmy leaf chams or are they bearded pygmy chams because if i am correct pygmy leafs like to climp and bearded pygmys are more terestrial. But both are awsome!


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Those chams are tiny!! And I thought my veiled was tiny when I brought him home but sheesh! Dean, your chams are awesome.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

andy321 said:


> are those pygmy leaf chams or are they bearded pygmy chams because if i am correct pygmy leafs like to climp and bearded pygmys are more terestrial. But both are awsome!



Well, they were labeled as pygmy leaf and they don't have the tiny upturned scales under their chins. But of course, they are VERY tiny, so I don't know if that is something that shows up later on beardeds.

My intention is to set up a 10g, much like a dart tank. Coco fiber substrate, plants, some cork and small branches to climb on. So far, I see them walking around the bottom of their temp housing and perching on the branches and leaves of the philodendron cuttings.


----------

